# Broken Villager? Not amiibo problem...



## squidney (Apr 10, 2020)

I feel like one of my villagers is broken. I let kabuki move to my sisters town cus she wants cats. next thing I know scoot moves in. And within the 5 days hes been on my island I havent seen him ONCE. And I play this game often, terraforming and running around. Hes NEVER in his house, not even at 2 am. IS he broken? Im gonna amiibo him out with ketchup because I feel he is :/


----------



## terminator (Apr 10, 2020)

whats the text say when you try to enter his house?


----------



## squidney (Apr 10, 2020)

terminator said:


> whats the text say when you try to enter his house?



it says "I've moved out"


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 10, 2020)

He's glitched out, to get rid of the house try TT-ing one day at a time, it happened to me too unfortunately


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 10, 2020)

He definitely is glitched, sorry to tell you. It can happen with void villagers that move out naturally but I'm not quite sure how it happens.


----------



## moonchu (Apr 10, 2020)

not super related to this but tangentially broken - the other night, chief and filbert were on the beach together. i thought, _this is super cute!_ p sure i even took a picture. but then chief was just standing there, blinking. not eating the sandwich in his hand, not doing anything. i tried making reactions at him, moved him around, nothing. really creeped me out. i reset my game and went to find him, relieved that he seemed back to normal. just kind of a weird thing that happened to me that i haven't seen anyone talk about yet.


----------



## tofsu (Apr 10, 2020)

this is a pretty common glitch that happens with all types of villagers/move-outs 
there are a few fixes that will result in you losing the villager house completely leaving an empty plot, but it may be easier to just boot him with amiibo.


----------



## squidney (Apr 11, 2020)

Candybalism said:


> He's glitched out, to get rid of the house try TT-ing one day at a time, it happened to me too unfortunately


how do I get rid of the house exactly  I was gonna amiibo him out with ketchup, but ive heard that, that character can become broken as well.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



tofsu said:


> this is a pretty common glitch that happens with all types of villagers/move-outs
> there are a few fixes that will result in you losing the villager house completely leaving an empty plot, but it may be easier to just boot him with amiibo.


I would actually like an empty plot hehe. Should I look it up on youtube or do you have any advice for getting the plot empty


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 11, 2020)

People say that TT-ing a day at a time can sometimes fix it.


----------



## squidney (Apr 11, 2020)

Ahri said:


> People say that TT-ing a day at a time can sometimes fix it.


ah hmmm. I really dont wanna TT so I might just amiibo him out rip. Hopefully ketchup doesnt break as well!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 11, 2020)

It should be fine, it is really only when they're coming from someone else's town because the data gets glitched on the transfer over from the old town.


----------



## Ras (Apr 11, 2020)

moonchu said:


> not super related to this but tangentially broken - the other night, chief and filbert were on the beach together. i thought, _this is super cute!_ p sure i even took a picture. but then chief was just standing there, blinking. not eating the sandwich in his hand, not doing anything. i tried making reactions at him, moved him around, nothing. really creeped me out. i reset my game and went to find him, relieved that he seemed back to normal. just kind of a weird thing that happened to me that i haven't seen anyone talk about yet.



It sounds like you have the singing glitch. 






If you see it again, the cure seems to be to first remove any radios outside on your island (the ones that play music and you have no input) and put a stereo outside anywhere on your map (the ones you can add music to). You have to do this second part. I removed my radios and they were still glitched until I put the stereo. This was the only way singing wasn't completely broken on my island.


----------



## moonchu (Apr 11, 2020)

Ras said:


> It sounds like you have the singing glitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO that video is so. creepy. omgs. thank you for the tip, i'll definitely have to do that. i never would think to move all the radios. the weird thing about it was that chief was eating a sandwich, so maybe sometimes they'll glitch out when they do their cute routines.


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 11, 2020)

squidney said:


> how do I get rid of the house exactly  I was gonna amiibo him out with ketchup, but ive heard that, that character can become broken as well.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020
> 
> ...


The way I did it was just TT one day at a time and the house just disappeared by itself lol

I've heard that it takes some time for others (several days) but it took me just one day forward to get rid of the glitched house! And then it just became a normal plot again


----------



## squidney (Apr 11, 2020)

Candybalism said:


> The way I did it was just TT one day at a time and the house just disappeared by itself lol
> 
> I've heard that it takes some time for others (several days) but it took me just one day forward to get rid of the glitched house! And then it just became a normal plot again



interesting


----------

